
Sketchfab adds 3D sound to its its 3D model sharing platform - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/15/sketchfab-adds-3d-sound-to-its-its-3d-model-sharing-platform
======
avaer
Related fun fact: if you're using THREE.js, you might not know that basic
positional audio is supported right in the library. It works with regular
<audio> elements via WebAudio.

[https://threejs.org/docs/#api/audio/PositionalAudio](https://threejs.org/docs/#api/audio/PositionalAudio)

I figure if someone told me this it would have saved me a couple of hours.

~~~
slimsag
FYI WebAudio[1] has a PannerNode[2] that does exactly this (I only mention in
case you thought you might need to manually calculate positional audio without
THREE.js)

[1] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Web_Audio_A...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Web_Audio_API)

[2] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/PannerNode](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/PannerNode)

~~~
avaer
Today I learned! If you're working with a scene graph you still need to glue
your matrices to WebAudio, but I'm consistently amazed at how far you can get
without a library in modern browsers.

------
larsberg
Artists are doing amazing things on the Sketchfab platform and (as a browser
implementer) I'm continually impressed by how hard their team is working to
make their viewers work well in all the browsers! It's particularly hard with
the spec only just now becoming compatible and getting tests working across
them. There are still a lot of quirks to sort out (link navigation, rAF
interactions, implementation-specific performance issues, etc.). They're doing
great work!

------
hacker_9
Sound definitely adds a lot to the viewing experience. Take this awesome
biomechanical whale for instance that someone showed me the other day:

>
> [https://sketchfab.com/models/daaaf76c7d9e45618b5da7bf8f08e03...](https://sketchfab.com/models/daaaf76c7d9e45618b5da7bf8f08e034)

